# phpMyAdmin zeigt falsche MySQL Version ? [Solved]

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe heute über nacht ein MySQL Update auf die neuste 5.0.22 gefahren ...

Schein ohne Probleme zu laufen. Der befehl MySQL zeigt auch die neue 5.0.22 Version. 

In phpMyAdmin steht auch direkt oben MySQL-5.0.22-log

Jedoch steht auch unter "MySQL Client-Version" 5.0.21! in phpMyAdmin. Warum steht da 5.0.21 ? Ist das normal?Last edited by ConiKost on Sun Jun 04, 2006 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xces

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Jedoch steht auch unter "MySQL Client-Version" 5.0.21! in phpMyAdmin. Warum steht da 5.0.21 ? Ist das normal?

 

Ja, oder hast du dein PHP etwa auch schon neu gebaut?

----------

## ConiKost

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Jedoch steht auch unter "MySQL Client-Version" 5.0.21! in phpMyAdmin. Warum steht da 5.0.21 ? Ist das normal? 
> 
> Ja, oder hast du dein PHP etwa auch schon neu gebaut?

 

Nö? Aber das hat sich auch irgendwie erledigt ...jetzt steht da aufeinmal wieder 5.0.22

----------

